# DI Box for use with POD X3 to House Board



## cakejetski (Nov 8, 2013)

My band just started playing shows, and until now I have used a digital setup to a PA for practice (Guitar->POD->PA). I'm in the market now for a DI Box so that I can run directly into the house system (rather than micing up my PA) at any venue without having to rely on them for equipment. I've been thinking about a basic, inexpensive unit like the Behringer ULTRA-DI DI1000. My other concern, though, is that I'd also like to be able to control the input level from my guitar into POD, but if I'm not mistaken that means I would have to use another separate DI box before the POD (one with input level adjustment, maybe like Behringer ADI21).

Does this seem like a reasonable setup for me to use? I guess the result would be Guitar->DI->POD->DI->PA/House System.
 
If anyone has any feedback on the two behringer pieces I linked that would be cool, and any other recommendations are appreciated.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Nov 9, 2013)

According to L6's website, (Legacy Products | Line 6) the X3 has balanced 1/4" TRS line outputs, which means you wouldn't really _need_ a DI, just an adapter. They might need to engage the pad on the console inputs if the signal is hot.

Like this:
Pro Co BPBQXM-10 Excellines Balanced Patch Cable - 10' | Sweetwater.com

But, I have no idea what you need the DI on the front end for, (The one you posted is also for acoustics/piezo's I think.) The way you describe it I don't know why you wouldn't be "able to control the input level from my guitar into POD" with the volume control on the guitar. I don't think I am understanding what you want to do here.


----------



## cakejetski (Nov 10, 2013)

That makes sense, thanks. Maybe I'll just have to pick up a Male 1/4" to Female XLR adapter and save some money and space versus a DI box for output.

The front end DI box is because my POD clips way too easily. Any chords on the low end clip (any patch, clean or distorted) as well as a lot of single note strokes if I am aggressive enough. The light triggers way too easily, and it is audible as well. I did some looking into it and it seems that it's a fairly common problem, or at least there are a few other cases of the same thing happening. Because the X3 model doesn't have any input level adjustment, the only way to get around it (it seems) is to go with a DI box.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Nov 11, 2013)

A DI is for converting signals from one impedance to another primarily, not for level adjustment. 

Maybe you just need a volume pedal, or an inline pad, (USB Microphone, Stereo Microphone, ATH-M50 Headphone, Wireless Microphone, Preamplifier, Digital Recorder, Custom Cables and more at Rock Bottom Prices from The Sound Professionals - Great deals on Microphone, Preamplifier, Digital Recorder, Cable an)


----------



## ZXIIIT (Nov 14, 2013)

When I had my HD147 and Vetta, my setup was
Guitar > head > 1/4" to cab, XLR out to front of house


----------



## cakejetski (Nov 21, 2013)

I ended up picking up this Signal Pad Attenuator, and it has stopped the clipping pretty well, but my tones are way off now with the lowered gain.

I'm going to have to do some tweaking now and push a little more through my POD to get my tones back, but thanks guys. I'll try to put some comparison clips up soon.


----------



## Baelzebeard (Nov 22, 2013)

That looks perfect. You can probably get that dialed in just below the clipping point of your pod input.


----------

